# Addicted to juices. Advice on juicers?



## madave33 (Dec 7, 2016)

I am a bit of a juice addict, specially green and detox juices. I find them the perfect complement for healthy cooking and a healthy life. Lately, I have been using a masticating juicer at one of my friends and I am very impressed with the performance and yield when compared to other types of juicers. So much that I have decided to buy one. I have been researching and I have almost made up my mind.
As I said, I have nearly made a decision but I would like to hear opinions of people here about this subject before buying one. Do you have any of them? Which one would you recommend?


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 7, 2016)

Champion Juicers are my all time favorite. they are powerful and easy to clean and operate. Used the same one in a pro environment for 4 years, motor never quit. some menu items where 50# of product a day just for me, it was used very hard and often.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 7, 2016)

+1 Champion.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HTPICO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 7, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> +1 Champion.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HTPICO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



+1 but get the black one :knife:


----------



## Zweber12 (Dec 7, 2016)

I bought an Angel Juicer 5500 about 6 years ago; at the time their price was about a third of what they are now. That thing is indestructible, durable and leaves the waste dry as a cork.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 7, 2016)

I like the Nutribullet no screens to clean. No waste everthing is juiced. Carrots cut to small pieces, nuts chop a little before adding. Anything hard like frozen banana's cut up first. Kale, arugula, apples, oranges, ginger, berries, spinach, almonds, lemons, limes, avocado's, pineapple, pitted cherries, walnuts, watermelon, cabbage you name I've juiced it.

Like it because it is portable. I only use large cup, blade assembly, & motor drive. Been using more these days for lunch still holding up after almost one year. I figure the blades will need sharpening or replaced down the line. It is the easier to clean than any jucier I have used or owned in the past.

The champion is quality, takes up a lot of space, will last forever if just juicing for yourself.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 7, 2016)

The type of juicer you get should depend on what you're juicing:

For the auger/masticating juicer I have omega 8006HD. Best for leafy greens and wheatgrass. Can also make past a and other stuff like nut butters apparently. Low rpm doesn't heat or denature the juice.

I also have focus food service Olympus juice press for citrus, use it a lot with lemons

There are also the high speed loud ones (centrifugal ?)that are better for juicy fruits and vegetables such as apples and berries. I don't own one of these

TBH, I usually put fruits in whole to the vitamix as I like the nutritional value of the pulp


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a Hurom HU-500 Slow Juicer. It's great.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 8, 2016)

I have the Breville Juicer Pro, it sounds like a jet engine when running, is built like a tank and easy to clean, and is a SS. It will wolf down whole apples as fast as you can get the in the shoot. Its advantage is speed but not efficiency.

But I don't think it does a great job at extracting all the juice from the fruit/veg. Even with Apples and carrots, the pulp is still damp/wet. 

Goes to show you can't believe what the reviews say. I think auger style juicers are more efficient, if a lot slower.


----------



## DDPslice (Dec 11, 2016)

Get a centrifuge

https://mobile.twitter.com/CookingI...0?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet

You'll prob need a vitamix for one but hey, more toys.


----------



## rdor (Dec 11, 2016)

I have a champion that I've been using on and off for years. It's a tank and will last for years. It's relatively high speed however, and some argue that the faster rpm's kill some enzymes due to the heat. The trend has been to go with low rpm machines. Omega and Tribest are the best you can get in the States imo. Single auger, either horizontal or vertical, are versatile, low speed, and very efficient in extracting the highest yield from your fruits/vegetables. You'll find that the Tribest's Slowstar(vertical auger) and Solostar 4(Horizontal auger) are arguably dollar for dollar the best machines on the market with great warranties. They are fairly easy/fast to clean as well which is an important consideration. You can check out Discount Juicers for more in depth information.


----------



## rdor (Dec 11, 2016)

I have a champion that I've been using on and off for years. It's a tank and will last for years. It's relatively high speed however, and some argue that the faster rpm's kill some enzymes due to the heat. The trend has been to go with low rpm machines. Omega and Tribest are the best you can get in the States imo. Single auger, either horizontal or vertical, are versatile, low speed, and very efficient in extracting the highest yield from your fruits/vegetables. You'll find that the Tribest's Slowstar(vertical auger) and Solostar 4(Horizontal auger) are arguably dollar for dollar the best machines on the market with great warranties. They are fairly easy/fast to clean as well which is an important consideration. You can check out Discount Juicers for more in depth information.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 11, 2016)

Not to derail the thread or anything, but I never understood the "juicing" trend. Why take all the fiber out of a fruit/veggie by juicing? How do you guys use it? As a "detox", to supplement a meal like breakfast? I switched to green smoothies for breakfast about a year ago and it fills me up enough to go through the day without eating until about 11:45, when I'll have a snack before going to gym at lunch. I'll have another smoothie with plenty of whey protein after, which fills me up even better. I hardly eat anything until dinner. That regimen has helped me lose and maintain weight, even though I eat and drink like a pig on weekends! (BOTTOMS UP, its Sunday!!!)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 11, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Not to derail the thread or anything, but I never understood the "juicing" trend. Why take all the fiber out of a fruit/veggie by juicing? How do you guys use it? As a "detox", to supplement a meal like breakfast? I switched to green smoothies for breakfast about a year ago and it fills me up enough to go through the day without eating until about 11:45, when I'll have a snack before going to gym at lunch. I'll have another smoothie with plenty of whey protein after, which fills me up even better. I hardly eat anything until dinner. That regimen has helped me lose and maintain weight, even though I eat and drink like a pig on weekends! (BOTTOMS UP, its Sunday!!!)



That's my experience too. The juicers that take out the fiber are a pain to clean & you are dumping all that waste unless you use it for compost.

Have the NutriBullet Pro 900 watts. Got it on sale at Macy's. I cut up stuff before I load it (that's why we have razor sharp knives:knife Don't run the machine long at all. Turns it into liquid. It settles out if you don't drink it right away. Got the NutriBullet Natural Healing Foods book to get me started. Makes about a liter if you fill it to the max line. I have lost some weight & after drinking I have plenty energy.


----------



## strumke (Dec 11, 2016)

Omega for slow masticating, vitamix or citrus juicer for anything else. I had a centrifugal one for a long time and it just wasn't as good.


----------



## rdor (Dec 11, 2016)

The idea of juicing is to assimilate as much nutrition as possible without the added digestive challenges that the fiber requires. The obvious con against this is the lack of fiber. The pro is lack of fiber. Two different approaches. Many/most "raw" people use both blending and juicing to take advantage of both approaches. It is very difficult to eat as much leafy greens as is recommended by many people, therefore, the necessity of juicing. Blending is more appropriate for full meal replacement, imo, as you can add some type of fat to make it more satiating. But with high speed blending(vitamix), you add a lot of oxidation which, some people say, affects the nutrition of the veggies/fruit to a great degree.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah it's only 1000 MSRP lol I want a spinzall so bad. Little more than a juicer tho 

PS. Juicing: it's not great. Same with the raw food movement. Food is decocted for a reason


----------



## DDPslice (Dec 12, 2016)

rdor said:


> The idea of juicing is to assimilate as much nutrition as possible without the added digestive challenges that the fiber requires. The obvious con against this is the lack of fiber. The pro is lack of fiber. Two different approaches. Many/most "raw" people use both blending and juicing to take advantage of both approaches. It is very difficult to eat as much leafy greens as is recommended by many people, therefore, the necessity of juicing. Blending is more appropriate for full meal replacement, imo, as you can add some type of fat to make it more satiating. But with high speed blending(vitamix), you add a lot of oxidation which, some people say, affects the nutrition of the veggies/fruit to a great degree.



I think that is silly because oxygenation of that type would also result in a physical change. Also most people and definitely companies over hype the importance of food in general, really mind over matter if you do have an adequate diet and exercise. 

Not to say you shouldn't get a juicer or anything.juice is awesome. Just don't get into the whole health side of it, keep it simple. (Obvious digestive issues exempt)


----------

